# A tube to be ashamed off



## superboysahil (Jul 12, 2008)

I just bought the July 2008 issue of digit and saw the articles about  the top sites visited by Indian's. but I would like to add something to it that digit hven't included youtube in the darker side.

Now you woul'd think that i'm being crazy of mixing porn and youtube.

But hey! did u check out the new indian youtube. I mean we already have a big kamasutra reputation! Now this!

Look at this pic for instance, I just selected the comedy videos which were the most viewed for All Time, Yes these are comedy videos!
*img399.imageshack.us/img399/6034/21435348oz7.png​
Ok now you are gonna say that there is a global link too why not use it, well that link is next to broken. The guys at youtube are becomming dumb and dumme. When I click the global link I'm reverted back to the global videos for only the today's list and when I click on the All time link it reverts back to thso peverted minded people's videos.

I mean Mallu boobs! Are they really funny?

Now I go for the channels....
I'm like the 34th most viewed bradcaster for my psp videos and other non legal stuff. But I feel quite ashamed that broadcasters above me are just a bunch of perverts spreading sex education to the masses in the worst form.
I mean so much of hours being wasted on soft porn. Wow Life being spent well heh?


I'm 18. I used to enjoy the old youtube. I wasn't any fear of my parents while searching for comedy videos because all of them were not soft porn.
I especially liked the partners of youtube giving out reach funny content which is really worth seeing.

But now I have to surf youtube as if I'm surfing playboy(This desnt mean I surf playboy). Why should I feel guilty of doing a thing which is not bad? 

I know that the guyz at the youtbe can't watch each and every video posted but they still can check the videos which are at the top most lists!

Indian version have ruined my experienced and respect for youtube. I dont know if you are still enjoying this rubbish but I ain't.

I want my old youtube back!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 12, 2008)

You have to understand that its technically not porn. More like skin show. Thats it. So it is not in violation with youtube's policy, which is against adult content. Lots of vids like these on youtube...


----------



## superboysahil (Jul 12, 2008)

I think u didn't got the idea of me writing the post.
I still can sit with my family while on youtube.......Can you?

I still missing the old FUNNY VIDEOS!! which are replaced by pathetic mallu movie clips!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 12, 2008)

After youtube became Indian, we Indians have been good at ruining it just like every other damn thing we b***t**ds have ruined in India. I feel ashamed today that Indians have become such low lifes. Youtube has now become a private site from a public one, I can't open it now when someone is around, it's become crap thanks to Indians!



dheeraj_kumar said:


> You have to understand that its technically not porn. More like skin show. Thats it. So it is not in violation with youtube's policy, which is against adult content. Lots of vids like these on youtube...



We indians are good at misusing everything and we still act as if we haven't done any wrong! Youtube has been there for years before it became localized Indian and there is more soft porn on it now than ever! Now, that just shows how much more we Indians lust for soft porn no matter how bad other countries are!


BTW, this should be in chit chat


----------



## crystal_pup (Jul 12, 2008)

Go n get urself a life...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 12, 2008)

crystal_pup said:


> Go n get urself a life...



Applies to you more than anyone else


----------



## superboysahil (Jul 12, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> .....
> 
> 
> BTW, this should be in chit chat




I was giving a bad review of the new Indian youtube.

BTW how to be a partner of Youtube if you are an Indian....Like some other Indian Channels are partners like zoom....


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol punjabi Mr. Bean


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 12, 2008)

@Cyrus_the_virus
Couldnt agree with you more..what my question is how do these people get the time to post such cr@p? 
PS. Howz business?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @Cyrus_the_virus
> Couldnt agree with you more..what my question is how do these people get the time to post such cr@p?
> PS. Howz business?



 slow but steady


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 12, 2008)

If you have heard, remember "Internet is for porn" ?! That is actually true in more than once sense. Porn industry holds most percent of the internet market (of course, I'm just contemplating) and internet has opened up like a wide free highway in the minds of some(most?) racy Indians. Honestly don't ever expect the situation to improve either, it won't! You have to learn to live with it!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yup, you'll need to turn a blind eye to anything that you don't want to see. Censorship and the Internet just don't get along too well


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 12, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> If you have heard, remember "Internet is for porn" ?! That is actually true in more than once sense. Porn industry holds most percent of the internet market (of course, I'm just contemplating) and internet has opened up like a wide free highway in the minds of some(most?) racy Indians. Honestly don't ever expect the situation to improve either, it won't! You have to learn to live with it!





Kl@w-24 said:


> Yup, you'll need to turn a blind eye to anything that you don't want to see. Censorship and the Internet just don't get along too well



Valid points and yes, nothing as we users can do about it, and we're not talking about the web as a whole, the issue here is the trashing of youtube with softporn from the day it became Indian. *Rather than we indians using it and the oppurtunity to showcase our talents and work to others around the world, we've show em' our softporn and how we dream of having sex*  and we've proven how low we are and how the world should look at us. Seriously, if you go on searching, all you'll find is videos of crazy traffic and thousands of softporn videos. The reason I'm frustrated about this is, that all this started in large nos. only after it was opened to india, before, although it existed, the chances of you coming across it when you're with your family or cousins trying to show them a video was very remote. But now, you type in youtube.com and there you go, shakeela in the front page


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2008)

In our Indian culture things like these are socially unacceptable. A lot of taboos & restrictions are placed even on discussing them. I'm not suggesting whether this is right or wrong. On the other hand, the Internet provides a window of opportunity for our XXX-starved masses to satisfy their carnal craving anonymously without the fear of being caught. IMHO, this is the reason why any service, be it Orkut, Youtube or even Blogger gets inundated with filth by our people.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 12, 2008)

> I think u didn't got the idea of me writing the post.
> I still can sit with my family while on youtube.......Can you?



I did understand what you were saying, I was just commenting on why the videos are allowed in youtube at the first place. And I was saying we have a large no. of vids like that, and the uploaders change the tags such that those vids show up for completely unrelated searches!

And regards to family, the only thing I can suggest is watch videos, save them from your browser cache, and play those .flv to the whole family.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> the uploaders change the tags such that those vids show up for completely unrelated searches!


I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 12, 2008)

ppl like me upload these kinda vids , but not in youtube , there are other video sharing sites which fully allow pronography . most indians know only youtube . that is the main problem . they should be knowing of other porno video sharing sites (thanks to google)


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 12, 2008)

superboysahil said:


> When I click the global link I'm reverted back to the global videos for only the today's list and when I click on the All time link it reverts back to thso peverted minded people's videos.
> 
> I mean *Mallu boobs!* Are they really funny?



Hmmm........with the crackdown on copyrighted content I guess that's what you'll get to see..........not bad


----------



## max_demon (Jul 12, 2008)

^^Mallu boobs are really not funny these days , kids want real videos and some naughty videos . (Survayed)


----------



## Pat (Jul 12, 2008)

max_demon said:


> ppl like me upload these kinda vids , but not in youtube , there are other video sharing sites which fully allow pronography . most indians know only youtube . that is the main problem . they should be knowing of other porno video sharing sites (thanks to google)



Really ? Are you serious ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 13, 2008)

We welcome you max_demon as our guest speaker since you look like our in-house indian pornographic engineer  j/k

edit: superboysahil, in the pic you posted, what font is the "give me my old..." thing?


----------



## superboysahil (Jul 14, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> We welcome you max_demon as our guest speaker since you look like our in-house indian pornographic engineer  j/k
> 
> edit: superboysahil, in the pic you posted, what font is the "give me my old..." thing?



aharoni


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 17, 2008)

> aharoni


Thanks for that


----------



## superboysahil (Jul 17, 2008)

ax3 said:


> its up2 u my frd, whot u search & watch on utube ?
> 
> indian utube, didnt get that ........




I'm not talking about searching...
Youtube have a section which shows the most viewed videos.
That ain't a search....


----------

